# للبيع / شيول فركاوا 330 موديل1988 رقم العرض225889



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 فبراير 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شيول فركاوا 330 

موديل : 1988

رقم العرض : 225889

بلد العمل : أمريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

السعر في ميناء الشحن

145 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰- ط§ط³طھظٹط±ط§ط¯ ظˆط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ†ط­ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 













​


----------



## kafh (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: للبيع / شيول فركاوا 330 موديل1988 رقم العرض225889*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

تمويل عقاري,تمويل شخصي,تسديد مديونيات 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------

